# Book on Restaurant Management



## salparadise

I am interested in acquiring a good book on restaurant management. I want something that is higher level than the food aspect and includes financial ratios and other aspects of the standard knowledge set that owner/managers need to be successful. Can anyone put me onto the best books in this category?

Thanks-


----------



## chicagoterry

Aren't you near Virginia Tech? Check to see if they have a Hospitality Management degree program for which their bookstore would stock relevant textbooks that you could take a look at. I'm a bookseller and I can tell you there are a lot of very simplistic how to run a restaurant books out there but I don't think that's what you're looking for.

I just looked at the school website and hospitality is one of the majors they offer.


----------



## salparadise

Yes, I'm near VT. I will see what's available there. In the meantime I ordered a couple of books, perhaps they're of the simplistic variety you mentioned. Still, I'm interested in specific recommendations if anyone has seen something.

Also wondering if there are topics on this forum along those lines. To an outsider it seems like some restaurants have a magical aspect to them, while others do not to get it on many levels and stay in business spite of themselves. I want to understand how the success factors combine and interrelate. I went to a restaurant two weeks ago that has a good concept (appropriate to the area), great location, nice ambiance (could be improved), barely passable service, and food that was a horrible disappointment. If that place doesn't go up for sale soon then Darwin is sleeping on the job.


----------



## chefedb

Cornell University has excellent books on management of , hotels and food cost controls..They are the premiere school for this.


----------



## accidentalchef

Here's a quick run down of the books that actually remain on my shelf and get used:

Supervision in the Hospitality Industry
Food and Beverage Cost Control
Hotel, Restaurant and Travel Law: A Preventative Approach

Hospitality Industry Managerial Accounting

Modern Food Service Purchasing: Business Essentials to Procurement

Practical Food and Beverage Cost Control

Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice: A Management View

Restaurant Operations Management: Principles and Practices
Yeah, I am that much fun at parties...


----------



## salparadise

AccidentalChef said:


> Here's a quick run down of the books that actually remain on my shelf and get used:
> 
> Supervision in the Hospitality Industry
> Food and Beverage Cost Control
> Hotel, Restaurant and Travel Law: A Preventative Approach
> 
> Hospitality Industry Managerial Accounting
> 
> Modern Food Service Purchasing: Business Essentials to Procurement
> 
> Practical Food and Beverage Cost Control
> 
> Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice: A Management View
> 
> Restaurant Operations Management: Principles and Practices
> Yeah, I am that much fun at parties...


Oh, this is a nice list of the kinds of things I'm looking for. Thanks! And to everyone for the excellent ideas.


----------

